# Posting in a Western Saddle



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I've been taking riding lessons for a while now, it's been great fun! My last lesson went wonderfully, we are working on the trot. My trainer and I talked about posting in a western saddle. Granted, it's not something that you would do out on the trail or in the show ring, but the only reason we're talking about it is because I want to eventually start riding English, and then do some dressage. The reason I am starting out in a western saddle is so I can gain some confidence in myself, and learn how to balance and so on.

So, my question is, what are the fundamentals of being able to post in a western saddle?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Moxie said:


> So, my question is, what are the fundamentals of being able to post in a western saddle?


To post correctly you need balance and to be in rhythm with your horse. Better to watch someone do it correctly and then to practice.

(BTW, on a rough horse, and even on the trail, cowboys either post, two point, or slow their horse down.)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Moxie, here is an article I found that may help you. It talks about posting English but there is no difference Western: http://horses.about.com/od/learntoride/ht/postthetrot.htm


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I post in my western saddle all of the time... even though she is a western horse I like to long trot her to help engage her. It is the same concept with using the basic leg muscles but you will feel a lot more secure... have fun and good luck!!!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Moxie said:


> My trainer and I talked about posting in a western saddle. Granted, it's not something that you would do out on the trail or in the show ring


I post most of the time when on trail in a western saddle. It makes for a much more comfortable ride when you are trotting along at a swift pace.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

hehehehe. Alright, so I kind of put my foot in my mouth with saying that you wouldn't post in a western saddle on a tail and so on. Mind you that I am new to riding. :lol: 

Ok, so where I am confused is that my trainer says that posting is pretty much standing in the stirrups, and then letting the horses memento push you upward. I'll be doing more practice on this on Monday and so on.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Moxie said:


> hehehehe. Alright, so I kind of put my foot in my mouth with saying that you wouldn't post in a western saddle on a tail and so on. Mind you that I am new to riding. :lol:
> 
> Ok, so where I am confused is that my trainer says that posting is pretty much standing in the stirrups, and then letting the horses memento push you upward. I'll be doing more practice on this on Monday and so on.


As you gain muscling in you legs and with practice you will be able to do it without a stirrup. You will be a sore one once you get there . When I rode english equitation more and showed it we were called in some pattern classes to drop our irons for the pattern. the judge can really tell who really practiced!!!! But im sure you wont be expected to do that for a long while.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It can feel weird posting in a Western saddle, lol. But it is good practice!


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with posting in a western saddle. Much easier on you and your horse!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Okay, so I'm still not quite grasping HOW you post in a western saddle, or any saddle for that matter.

Stand and let the horses memento push you upward?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it depends on horse a lot. My qh is smooth so there is no big need to post. But paint gives me a bumpy ride, so I DO post in western saddle. Also it works nice to slow down the horse.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

When you are trotting you will fell a point of suspension, thats you getting bumped up by the horse, what you do, is instead of bracing against that you start to push with it, a tiny bit before the bump happens that way its picking your bum out of the saddle a little, the horses bounce will help push you up, then you will peak, be standing up in your stirrups and then you ease back into the saddle on the off beat. Try to lift yourself when the horses outside shoulder goes forward.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

go up when his outside (rail) shoulder goes forward... it helps to say (one, two, one, two; or up, down, up, down)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Abby said:


> When you are trotting you will fell a point of suspension, thats you getting bumped up by the horse, what you do, is instead of bracing against that you start to push with it, a tiny bit before the bump happens that way its picking your bum out of the saddle a little, the horses bounce will help push you up, then you will peak, be standing up in your stirrups and then you ease back into the saddle on the off beat. Try to lift yourself when the horses outside shoulder goes forward.


Outside shoulder, so the shoulder that is nearest to the rail or the shoulder that is toward the inside of the arena? Im sorry, over all your post made a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> go up when his outside (rail) shoulder goes forward... it helps to say (one, two, one, two; or up, down, up, down)


LOL You answered my question, thank you!!!

I wonder if practicing on a balance ball would help?! haha


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

At first, yeah, you maybe doing a whole lot of standing in the stirrups when first mastering the posting trot but as you have more practice and your muscles are used to it, the correct way is not to stand in your stirrups on the "up" phase of posting.

When you sit to the trot, there's a point when you can feel the horse's movement pushing your hips forward and a bit up. That's the movement from the horse that you'll use to "push" you up into the posting trot. You should only be moving from mid thigh to your hips during posting and your upper body should be inclined slightly forward. When the horse brings you "up", you will move your hips forward. Just don't create a straight line through your leg when you are in the "up" phase of posting. That's why you'll only be moving from your mid thighs to your hips.

The more you practice at it and let the horse do the work for you, posting will be something that just comes natural to you when trotting and will be extremely easy if done right.

Good luck and let us know how things are going!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Alright, so I just tried it on the balance ball, and to me, it feels good, although you dont have the impulsion like you would on a horse, you kind of have to imagine it yourself. But I can already feel it in my thighs lol.

If you sit squarely on the balance ball your legs are bent at the 90 degree angle you would on a horse, almost, and your feet are planted on the ground, so wouldn't that be ideal foot positioning for how they should be in the stirrups? Anyway, I started bouncing up and down, and on the 2 count, I would squeeze and raise myself, like I would imagine I would on the horse. To help keep my hands still, I stole my son's little wooden chair and put that in front of me to rest my hands on, not to pull myself up on. Possible good way to practice the post?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lots of good advice there! LOL... posting, in the begining is really hard for some reason and then it becomes almost second nature... I do EVERYTHING in my western saddle. I use my english saddle on show days only... I'm so totally into my work saddle.. it's so comfy cosy. I post and 2 point and do trotting poles... I don't like to jump in it but I geuss I will....

my only add on to all the great advice is roll into the post. like, work on keeping your lower leg in place and roll into the post, don't stand into it if that makes sense.........


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Lots of good advice there! LOL... posting, in the begining is really hard for some reason and then it becomes almost second nature... I do EVERYTHING in my western saddle. I use my english saddle on show days only... I'm so totally into my work saddle.. it's so comfy cosy. I post and 2 point and do trotting poles... I don't like to jump in it but I geuss I will....
> 
> my only add on to all the great advice is roll into the post. like, work on keeping your lower leg in place and roll into the post, don't stand into it if that makes sense.........


Roll your hips into the post?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of good advice there! LOL... posting, in the begining is really hard for some reason and then it becomes almost second nature... I do EVERYTHING in my western saddle. I use my english saddle on show days only... I'm so totally into my work saddle.. it's so comfy cosy. I post and 2 point and do trotting poles... I don't like to jump in it but I geuss I will....
> ...


Yeah. You don't want to just stand up when you post. When you feel the horse push you "up", you'll move your hips forward. Idk, kinda hard to explain, but try it when you try posting. lol


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

It sometimes helps to think of it as a forward/back motion rather than up/down. At some point, you do not want to be posting from your feet/stirrups, but from your thigh. As said, you should be able to get to the point where you can do it without stirrups, but until you get the patter/motion of it down, it may be easier just to use your stirrups to help you. 

I don't think you put your foot in your mouth about not posting on trail - it is just a neat trick to be able to go long distances at the trot on trail without feeling like you are on a jack hammer. Yes, WP horses have a very sittable trot/jog, but when you get a horse out on trail, and they get their rhythm down, the jog is much quicker, and more of a pain to sit.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^ true, at a camp I went to the wouldn't let you post on the trail in a western saddle at all :shock: haha, but i did it anyway, because I was on a really really bumpy and super hyper horse, and to top it all of I had a really small really Hard saddle!! I felt that after the ride... 

About half way through I decided that I didn't care about their silly rule and I was going to Post and they couldn't do anything about it. Haha, I was dragging the trail ride anyway, so no one could see me :wink: 

Posting in a western saddle really does come in handy!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Alright, I just got back from my lesson, and my thighs are on 
FIRE!!!!!!!!
I really think my practice posting did really well because my instructor was very impressed with how well I was doing. 

Thanks to everyone for their information and helpful hints. 

I wuv you guys. (hugs)


----------

